# M4N68T-M V2 not detect onboard Gigabit LAN Controller



## savithk (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me with  my problem

.....well everything is work perfectly .....but recently the problem come in big way.... my system configuration...

AMD Phenom II X2 555

ASUS M4N68T-M V2 Motherboard 

ASUS ATI Radeon EAH4350 SILENT/DI/1GD2 graphics card PCI-E X16 slot version.

8GB DDR3 RAM - 500 GB SATA

MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1


my onboard Gigabit LAN Controller is not detecting stop working.....please give a solution


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2016)

Have you installed the drivers? Can you see it appearing as an unknown device in the device manager?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2016)

If your BIOS is detecting the LAN controller ( try using PXE boot ), then possibly it's a effed up driver that messed itself up in windows - happens quite often.
If it's not showing up in BIOS, then maybe some hardware level problem has surfaced.


----------



## savithk (Nov 29, 2016)

i try to install drivers but showing hardware or driver is not found.....how to check this onboard Gigabit LAN Controller is dead or disable...i checked the BIOS setting   it show  MAC LAN (onboard Lan boot ROM) Enabled

- - - Updated - - -

should i go for external  Gigabit Pci Network please suggestion

Tp-Link Technologies Co. Ltd - Tp-Link Tg-3269 10/100: Amazon.in: Electronic

or

Amazon.in: Buy Technotech PCI Lan Card Network Adapter Online at Low Prices in India | Technotech Reviews &amp; Rating

or 

TP-LINK TG-3269 Gigabit PCI Network Nic


iam confused  about compatibility to ASUS M4N68T-M V2


----------



## savithk (Nov 30, 2016)

any one please reply


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2016)

Those are PCI cards. I don't see why those won't be compatible.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2016)

Those pci cards can reach a speed upto 100 mbps only.. Get a PCI E X1 10/100/1000 MBIT ethernet card, from iball.. im using one, costed me Rs 400


----------



## savithk (Nov 30, 2016)

i want to use my internet cable Connection my onboard ethernet port not working so please guide me


----------



## patkim (Dec 1, 2016)

Also try running a live Linux distro say Linux Mint.  Is it able to detect and configure your LAN? If yes may be it's driver issue on Windows, else possibly could be some hardware issue as already pointed out by Hrishi.

Check if there are any dependent settings in BIOS/UEFI that are casing on-board LAN to get disabled just in case. By dependent I mean one setting affecting another just in case it may be.


----------



## savithk (Dec 3, 2016)

i try to install driver also but nothing happen ...i update BIOS also not working ..i think onboard Gigabit LAN Controller is dead


----------



## savithk (Dec 5, 2016)

any other suggestion....?????


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2016)

Buy a USB wifi dongle and a wireless router. Both will cost you total under Rs. 1000. This is a way better solution IMO.


----------

